# Bucks vs. Bulls: Game 5



## Kreutz35

After getting back to .500 last night with a win over the Pacers, the Bucks return home to take on their southern neighbors: the Chicago Bulls. The Bulls have looked good in the early season, but it is unknown if they will have the aid of Derrick Rose or Joakim Noah tonight. This game also marks the first time Jabari Parker will play against his hometown team. This is a good chance for the young Bucks to grab a home win over a solid team, even if they're down their two best players.


----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## Kreutz35

Rose is playing tonight


----------



## Kreutz35

Already looking much better than last night. Hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## Kreutz35

Knight needs to work on the oop...


----------



## Kreutz35

I miss Dunleavy. Always been a fan of him.


----------



## Kreutz35

Nice take by Silly Ily


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks down 23-21 after 1.


----------



## Kreutz35

Giannis coast to coast


----------



## Kreutz35

I really don't get continuation rules in the NBA. Not that I think that should've been a shooting foul, but I've seen much earlier fouls called continuation...


----------



## Kreutz35

Giannis playing very aggressive tonight


----------



## Kreutz35

Wow at that sequence!


----------



## Kreutz35

LARRY SANDERS! block leads to a Knight to Giannis oop on the break!


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks lead 53-49 at halftime


----------



## Kreutz35

Starting the half flat


----------



## King Joseus

Bucks need more Zaza.


----------



## Bogg

Is Kidd still trying this Giannis at point guard experiment? Love Giannis, don't love the idea of trying to fit a round peg into a square hole.


----------



## Kreutz35

Haven't seen much of it. He'll take the ball himself and attack on the break, but he isn't initiating the offense or anything


----------



## Kreutz35

Like to see Jabari still attacking despite his struggles. He makes getting to the rim look easy.


----------



## Kreutz35

Henson and Zaza in... I think we'll call that the HaHa lineup


----------



## Kreutz35

Bayless needs to take a seat on the bench...


----------



## Kreutz35

Mayo getting hot


----------



## roux

When the Bucks offense goes south they are so hard to watch


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks down 70-72 after a rough third quarter. Finished it strong though.


----------



## Kreutz35

We need to see more of Jabari + Giannis + Knight + Sanders. We looked great when those 4 were in!


----------



## Kreutz35

Was that a box-and-one on Rose?


----------



## Kreutz35

Turnovers killing the Bucks


----------



## Kreutz35

Flop...


----------



## Kreutz35

Despite the Bulls getting a case of the floppies, and the refs encouraging it, the Bucks aren't going away.


----------



## Kreutz35

Butler hitting all the crap shots...


----------



## Kreutz35

Seriously, how the heck does the NBA continuation rule work?


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> We need to see more of Jabari + Giannis + Knight + Sanders. We looked great when those 4 were in!


I want to see more Henson too.


----------



## Bubbles

Rough second half for the Bucks. Seriously though, why the **** is Henson only getting 14 MPG?


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks lose 95-86


----------



## RollWithEm

I agree with you guys. Moving Giannis to the SG spot and going big with Knight-Freak-Parker-Henson-Sanders seems like a move that's way past due. That line-up has not played a single minute together thusfar... and it might be the Bucks' best line-up.

I also like that same line-up with OJ instead of Henson or even instead of Parker. None of those line-ups has stepped on the floor together, yet. A little too much Dudley, Ersan, and Middleton for my taste.


----------



## RollWithEm

The Bucks' best line-up in terms of plus/minus here in the early season is Knight-OJ-Middleton-Parker-Sanders. That squad would look even nicer with Giannis in there in place of Middleton, IMO.


----------



## roux

RollWithEm said:


> The Bucks' best line-up in terms of plus/minus here in the early season is Knight-OJ-Middleton-Parker-Sanders. That squad would look even nicer with Giannis in there in place of Middleton, IMO.


I agree, Kidd needs to get these young guys going and let them take their bumps.. Way too much Dudley, Bayless and Zaza early on for this team.


----------

